# Pony Foal Contest--Ends June 25



## DoubleJ2 (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are the rules-
1. Mother must be under 14 hands
2. Foal/Yearling only
3. One foal/yearling per post

Please include name if have one yet.

Contest ends June 25, 2012


----------

